# Defensive items



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

I made a Billie from pool cue. It's hanging on the shop wall. End Bumpers are from a pool cue butt. My buddy that I'm inspiring to turn is going to make a Kubotan. He is a (black belt) martial arts enthusiast. The Kubotan is a turning exercise and for pride of DIY that will be in his workout room as a display doodad or artwork. What have you made in similar reference. Would like to see your work.
I'm not promoting weapon making and if taken wrong I'd like this thread deleted.


----------



## DrD (Sep 6, 2019)

I like yours better than my 3 section ASP!  Can't wait to see the Kubotan; I just use one of my pens for now.  Put on a demo once showing 5 quick disabling blows than can quickly be executed with a ball point.


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 6, 2019)

I like your Billie club. I've never made a Kubaton myself. Although I do have a variety of them at home. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## mark james (Sep 6, 2019)

NIce!  Wifey is a second degree - I hide behind her!


----------



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

mark james said:


> NIce!  Wifey is a second degree - I hide behind her!


Mine is frying pan certified.


----------



## DrD (Sep 6, 2019)

When it comes right down to it, I love the scene from one of the Raiders of the Lost Ark series when a martial artist come out with his scimitar, and H Ford declares he doesn't have time for this stuff, draws his revolver and shots the dude with the sword.


----------



## DrD (Sep 6, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Mine is frying pan certified.


Sounds like your wife and mine might be related.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

DrD said:


> I like yours better than my 3 section ASP!  Can't wait to see the Kubotan; I just use one of my pens for now.  Put on a demo once showing 5 quick disabling blows than can quickly be executed with a ball point.


Please post a pic. I carry a Schrade tactical. Personally it's too blunt. ....but it has Schmidt P900...that has to worth something.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

DrD said:


> Sounds like your wife and mine might be related.


She is not is the room or behind me or knows about IAP so here we go....Her mouth is bigger than the frying pan. It rattles my cage...and if her mother fills in I'm doomed. Any if anyone tries to shake me down with this post I will stick my x wife on you. Brother's Oath of silence here.


----------



## DrD (Sep 6, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Please post a pic. I carry a Schrade tactical. Personally it's too blunt. ....but it has Schmidt P900...that has to worth something.


Don't have a ready pic, just go to Berea Hardwoods or Beartooth Woods and check out the El Grande pencil/ballpoint.  Always have it as a part of my edc


----------



## WriteON (Sep 6, 2019)

DrD said:


> Don't have a ready pic, just go to Berea Hardwoods or Beartooth Woods and check out the El Grande pencil/ballpoint.  Always have it as a part of my edc


Do you have a video of the demo.....


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 7, 2019)

Smith & Wesson? I had some Kubaton once. Good with soy sauce or white sauce.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 7, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Smith & Wesson? I had some Kubaton once. Good with soy sauce or white sauce.


Forget the Kubaton. A Smith beats 4 aces. As for white sauce...add garlic and clams.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Sep 7, 2019)

For the big guys (like Bears) I use my .44 mag.  Never have had to shoot one and hope I don't.  I learned a long time ago how to use many defensive "weapons".  The best one I learned was my index finger in the eye.  It will stop any confrontation on the spot and allow you to follow through if you need to.  I have used that tactic and it is very effective.  But there are many more parts of your body that can be used as a defensive weapon.  I'm waiting for the day TSA no longer allows writing pens to be carried on a plane as is mentioned above due to obvious reasons.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 7, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> For the big guys (like Bears) I use my .44 mag.  Never have had to shoot one and hope I don't.  I learned a long time ago how to use many defensive "weapons".  The best one I learned was my index finger in the eye.  It will stop any confrontation on the spot and allow you to follow through if you need to.  I have used that tactic and it is very effective.  But there are many more parts of your body that can be used as a defensive weapon.  I'm waiting for the day TSA no longer allows writing pens to be carried on a plane as is mentioned above due to obvious reasons.


I had a custom 44  in 2.5” and round butt. Fired about 10 rounds at an indoor pistol range.  Never fired it again. That was in the early 80’s. My ears are still ringing (had ear protectors on)hand is still bleeding from the cylinder release and I’m still shaking. J/K. Most powerful pistol I ever handled. But yes to using what you have... fingers. Always on hand.(pun?  Don’t have to conceal  , legal ... no permit needed.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 7, 2019)

My wife has 44's, and a pistol too
here i go wishing again


----------



## WriteON (Sep 7, 2019)

gimpy said:


> My wife has 44's, and a pistol too
> here i go wishing again


Saw a poster in the 80’s. A beautifully built female with wearing a shoulder holster with a revolver. Underneath read.... you can’t rape a 38.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 7, 2019)

My wife took a handgun class in Shreveport, LA. She brought the target home. Twelve shots at 5 yards with ten that would fit in the palm of my hand. Two were fliers but would create a problem for someone on the receiving end. She also said she beat two of the sheriff's deputies who were conducting the class.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 10, 2019)

My friend is very proficient with weapons. Especially a cane. Here’s his rendition of a Kubaton. Wood looks like goncalo alves. Came out nice. Ends need to be finished. He’s happy with his project. He’s learning to turn.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 13, 2019)

Has anyone made a tactical pen.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 1, 2019)

Just ordered both EDC kits from PSI. Interesting that the EDC will serve as a tactical pen. It has the elements. It looks more functional than the Schrade that cost 2x as much.


----------

